# finding garment label tags



## dcaiu (Feb 25, 2007)

I am wanting to have some labels made with my company name. I have been to several online sites for a quote that require descriptions of length and width of label and design. I do not really know what size would be best for my label. I only need around 1,000 labels. I want horizontal label that are black with my company name in silver or gray. The exact specifications for label size are not as important to me as having a horizontal label with my company name. Can anyone get me into contact with a company that can figure out the specifications for me and offer a very reasonable price?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ClothingLabels4U is a forum sponsor. You might try contacting them with your questions.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_clothinglabels4u.htm


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dcaiu said:


> Can anyone get me into contact with a company that can figure out the specifications for me and offer a very reasonable price?


Check out luckylabel.com They may not be able to do the figure out the specifications part (I don't know, but I wouldn't bet on them holding your hand through the process), but they're great on the very reasonable price part.

It shouldn't be hard to figure out how big you want your label - get some sample labels and hold them up to a shirt, or go to a store and look at the labels and see what you like.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Also try Tami at Global Trim... they can get you any kind of label in existence.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

they want to know the label size, because pricing is based on the size and amount of product it will take to make it.


----------



## Its Written Tees (Jan 18, 2007)

ClothingLabels4U will send you a variety of label samples to choose from. I'm also starting my business and I will be going with them to do the labels. Hope this helps!


----------



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

Yea clothinglabels4u sent me a bunch of samples and I'll be placing my order there as well


----------



## Hinal (Mar 6, 2007)

Custom Clothing Labels, Woven Labels, Leather Labels, Patches, Hangtags, Stickers, Trims

They offer a lot of styles including eco-friendly, and Greg, the guy there, is very helpful!


----------



## jheraux (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear Dennis,
Labels will cost you approximately $0.03 per unit. Printed or woven. Printed would be beneficial to you for it can be done in one day. Talk to Fred at Label Label in Los Angeles. Maybe you should go to 4,000 units to make it feasible.
Best Regards and Good luck.


----------



## divishirt (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if this helps but we found our supplier in Divisoria called Labelworld International Inc.
We've ordered both printed and woven labels at very good prices and excellent quality.
They do ship overseas but shipping charges would vary based on weight and courier.
This is based in the Philippines. You can check them out on facebook and they will email you their samples but I opted to visit them to personally check. They avoid posting samples online to prevent copyright infringement of their clients' designs. So i think that's great!


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

You can also check out wovenlabelhk.
There prices are very reasonable for start-up company.
Woven labels | clothing labels | clothing tags


----------



## MsNy (May 18, 2016)

If we get shirts with tear away labels and have company labels made who puts them on the shirts? Will the printers do it or do we need someone else?


----------



## Walter Lee (May 25, 2016)

You can check on The Unique Group, an online vendor, which provides reasonable labels and tags. Just came to know from a friend, who has recently ordered labels and tags for his new started firm. I hope this helps.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MsNy said:


> If we get shirts with tear away labels and have company labels made who puts them on the shirts? Will the printers do it or do we need someone else?


Your printer might, you would have to ask. 

Some shirt wholesalers will do it for you. TSC Apparel is one who does.

Your local sewing machine store is a good place too to ask. Lots of little old ladies, and men, who love to sew and have nothing better to do. 

Another option is your local dry cleaners who has an on-site hemming/repair service.


----------



## TTMILLS83 (Jun 14, 2016)

JonWye said:


> Also try Tami at Global Trim... they can get you any kind of label in existence.


Tami is now at Distinctive Designs 21 another Trim supplier but she is one of the best in the business.


----------

